# Bf3 M26 Dart



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. April 2012)

Habe gestern mal wieder BF3 gespielt, nach längerer Zeit und muss sagen: Mit dem neuen Patch gefällt es mir recht gut, vor allem, weil das "hinter der Wand erschossen werden, obwohl ich schon 3 sekunden in Deckung bin" stark abgeschwächt wurde 

Aber was haben die Jungs von Dice mit dem M26 Dart gemacht? Ein Aufsatz, der mir vorher nie aufgefallen ist. Jetzt benutzt ihn jeder zweite, weil er mit einem (!) Schuss auf scheinbar jede Entfernung tötet, mit extrem kurzer Nachladezeit und einem recht hohen Vorrat an Schuss.
OP? 

Was denkt ihr?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19pAs4iSSBc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9h8M2xYPUo


----------



## VodkaMen (28. April 2012)

das video ist recht alt , soweit ich weiß wurde das gepatcht weil die m26 dart iwie buggy war , hab ich jedenfalls gehört .

mich persönlich stört die m26 dart net , wurde von der net so häufig gekillt von der .


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. April 2012)

VodkaMen schrieb:


> das video ist recht alt , soweit ich weiß wurde das gepatcht weil die m26 dart iwie buggy war , hab ich jedenfalls gehört .
> 
> mich persönlich stört die m26 dart net , wurde von der net so häufig gekillt von der .


 

Tatsächlich?, ich wurde auf Metro vlt 20% von dem Mistding mit einem Schuss zerfetzt, viele scheinen das Ding einzusetzen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (28. April 2012)

Durch Kombi mit Schwerem lauf ist das Ding verbuggt und macht 400% mehr Schaden d.h. ist ein Glitch


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. April 2012)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Durch Kombi mit Schwerem lauf ist das Ding verbuggt und macht 400% mehr Schaden d.h. ist ein Glitch



-.-

Das sind ja noch die allercoolsten, die Glitches ausnutzen.
Ist da seitens DICE was angekündigt zur Änderung?


----------



## VodkaMen (29. April 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?, ich wurde auf Metro vlt 20% von dem Mistding mit einem Schuss zerfetzt, viele scheinen das Ding einzusetzen.



naja metro is halt auch so ne map , wo das ding öfters vorkommt^^ , zwar taucht sie überall auf , ich empfehle dir aber die maps metro , seine und bazar bis zum patch zu meiden , da sie MEINER MEINUNG nach dort sehr oft auftauchen .


----------



## Mellsei (30. April 2012)

Naja Man sollte die Maps meiden wo der Schwerpunkt auf Infanterie gesetzt ist .. gut Bazar ist die große Ausnahme .. ansonsten hab ich das Ding nicht so häufig gesehen...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. April 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Naja Man sollte die Maps meiden wo der Schwerpunkt auf Infanterie gesetzt ist .. gut Bazar ist die große Ausnahme .. ansonsten hab ich das Ding nicht so häufig gesehen...



Ich meide mittlerweile Karten wie Caspian, weil diese so camperverseucht sind, dass es einfach keinen Spaß macht. Jeder zweite sitzt zwischen irgendwelchen Steinen und bewegt sich nicht. Da sehe ich meinen Gegnern doch lieber in einer Schlauchmap in die Augen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich meide mittlerweile Karten wie Caspian, weil diese so camperverseucht sind, dass es einfach keinen Spaß macht. Jeder zweite sitzt zwischen irgendwelchen Steinen und bewegt sich nicht.


 
Ich hab in den letzten Wochen genau das Gegenteil erlebt. 
Es laufen viel weniger Sniper auf CB rum - und gar keine mehr auf dem Turm.

Nicht mal mehr bei den Felsen an der Grenze (Richtung US-Base) sitzen viele Sniper mehr.


----------



## Mellsei (7. Mai 2012)

Ich finde das eig. ziemlich praktich wenn die da Jahre rumgammeln ... dann schnappst du dir eine Sniper und snipest sie einfache weg.. oder kriechst hinter denen hoch und messest sie .. am besten noch t baggen =D und baaaazinga =D haha


----------

